# three years with our Beast infection



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Three years ago today Beast the huge puppy came to our house to be fostered for the all breed rescue in preparation for some surgery/recovery.

My husband was away on his annual business trip when Beast arrived. He came home in the middle of the night to our darkened, closed door bedroom. I heard him greeting the dogs (two had recently died so we had the two he knew of) and stroking them. I knew the Beast was on the bed and I heard him greeting who he thought was Old Bitch..."Hey baby, kissy girl, my sweet (here he broke off) you aren't Baby" and the light came on to reveal the giant Beast in his bed. He had met Beast before his trip and declared the dog absolutely insane, overly energized puppy who would turn our house upside down. I suppose he thought that would influence me not to foster HA HA HA. Three years later he is still insane, overly energized and believing he is a puppy AND our house IS upside down thanks to him. Happy home day Beastie!!!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I love that story! Happy Home Day Beast!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I love Beast stories! Happy Home Day!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Judging by the hairy eyeball Old Bitch just gave the Beast I would say the enthusiasm for Beast is not shared by all







We love him, though.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Home day Best! Great story.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Such a heart-warming story.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

aww what a great story!

Happy home day beast!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great story. Happy Gotcha Day, Beast!



> Originally Posted By: dogsnkiddosJudging by the hairy eyeball Old Bitch just gave the Beast I would say the enthusiasm for Beast is not shared by all


snicker. My Old Bitch says she completely gets that and to bite the Beast on the butt - Morgan is completely confident that a bite on the butt once a week keeps the Beast away.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wonderful story! Happy three years!

I would like to see a photo of the Beast!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy 3 Years!!!!


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw this photo request a few hours ago and grabbed the camera. The Beast however has read to many old NatGeo's and believes that cameras steal your soul. Every time I try to snap his photo he runs...or looks so miserable the photo is awful! that is him in my avatar...in May of the year he moved in.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy Home Day, Beast! Keep that happy spirit going- but you could let the camera capture just a little. Please?


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Beast kept a suspicious eye on me but allowed a few quick shots...he was not pleased though. His best shots are always action ones- where he is busy beasting and not aware I am stealing his soul!
he is very tall...so he is a bit cramped up on the sofa in these (and he is curling in tight to keep his beastie essence all contained from camera theft):

"I am really not happy about this"









"i mean it...see how sad I am...I've got a long face"









"I am ignoring you now, but I am still disturbed"


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't worry Beast, the camera doesn't steal your soul it just shows us how handsome you are.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: three years with our Beast infection(pics +'d)*

I wanted to modify the thread title to reflect I had added the requested photos. Is there anyway to do that?

i think I found a way....


----------

